# hangtag layout question...



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

when designing hangtags, should i be considering space for retailers to add their bar code stickers, pricetags, etc? all retailers use different methods and sizing for this stuff, so it can be a challenge to design a nice hangtag (for what i'd like) if this is the case.

my instinct is to design the hangtag the way that i'd like to see it on the shirt, and let the retailer sort out how he/she will affix their product code info, etc on the garment or tag. as much as this is my instinct, i though i'd ask for some experienced advice...

thanks.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

One way to tackle the problem would be to use your own bar codes, and design your hang tag with your bar codes in mind.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t34623.html

Check out the thread for info about getting your bar codes.

This way you control the layout and look of your hang tags, which is the purpose for having them in the first place.


----------



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

good idea...that's certainly an option.

but--does selling to retailers _require_ that i have barcodes for my products, or is it just a helpful tool to keep things organized?

i should say that the primary purpose for the hangtags is to help with branding at this point because i'm leaving the manufacturers tags in. i won't be relabelling the garments until i can reduce my production costs a little more...


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

My advice would be to consult some of the retailers you would be selling to. And do your own research. Go to some stores that sell independent clothes and see how they do it.


----------

